# naturally softening water !



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

http://www.angelfire.com/fl/softwaternaturally/page2.html

has anyone actually tried this? any other cool ways of doing it?


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Interesting idea, but....
What happens after the iron builds up for a period of years though?
Its a good idea but I think I would want it in an area that could be accessed for cleaning and inspection of built up deposites.
I am just getting ready to install a main line water filter myself
Of course this is all easy for me to say since I am a ticketed plumber....


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

i think thats a quack job. the most you would remove out of water would be non-ionized metal form iron. No ions that we care about in water are metallic even if they were uncharged. the magnets do not have sufficient magnetic field strength to try to control the ions in a fast moving contained water environment. they will just merrily flow away not even knowing they passed by a field.


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.chem1.com/CQ/magscams.html

they sell this as essentially the same principle as those magnetic wrist bracelets that supposedly re-adjust your bodys internet magnetic field. sure if we were homing pigeons or dolphins or turtles that have magnetite in our brains that we use as compasses....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

This site is almost comical. If the iron were not oxidized and are raw iron particles, sure. But if it's an ion, how will you remove it? Also what about Ca, Mg, and all the other minerals which make the water hard? Anyone who understands basic mineralogy would laugh at that site.


----------



## fish4fun (Apr 23, 2010)

OR you could just throw some peat pellets into your filter.....LOL


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

do the peat pellets lower the Ph and soften the water aswell? would that be the best way to do both other than Ro units cause they are pretty pricey?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

peat will reduces the GH and lowers your PH

crushed coral/argonite to raise KH/GH


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

does anyone have any idea how to get crushed coral out of a mixed subtrate? mayb e a gravel vac?


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

keep the coral in a bag in your filter system


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

??? im trying to lower my ph / hardness


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Haven't we discussed this many times? (Quote that I'm not trying to be mean at all)
Almond leaves, driftwood, aquarium salt! =) there ya go!


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah i know i was just confused why i would put coral in my filter when its going to do the opposite of what i want


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) I'm just guessing that someone wuzn't reading correctly!
But those are the only alternatives i know of, unless someone else knows more!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Haven't we discussed this many times? (Quote that I'm not trying to be mean at all)
> Almond leaves, driftwood, aquarium salt! =) there ya go!


wont the salt raise gh or kh though?


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

dwarf_puffer said:


> yeah i know i was just confused why i would put coral in my filter when its going to do the opposite of what i want


I think what they meant was to use a bag next time instead of mixing directly with the substrate.
I just got rid of all my gravel personally. It was too much effort to remove it.


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah ibought the gravel with the tank it was premixed i didnt even know it was coral. i read that salt also raises the GH aswell...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

dwarf_puffer said:


> yeah ibought the gravel with the tank it was premixed i didnt even know it was coral. i read that salt also raises the GH aswell...


No clue, I always added it in my pea puffer tank that I had for a few months! and never had a problem!

But can anyone tell me the difference of the epsom salt and aquarium salt, completely forgot what which is which is for! LOL!


----------

